# Reserving a Lamancha doeling!



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

:stars: We're going to reserve a lamancha doeling for next spring! I know it's a ways away but I'm excited and need to exclaim my excitement :ROFL:

This will be our first full-sized doeling, and she will be from Dalton's Way Lamanchas 

Our first choice is Jasmine:









And our second is Promise:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh lucky you!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We're so excited!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I bet! I want a LaMancha SO bad!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats! Nice does, I really like Jasmine


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

goatiegurl*Oh said:


> Congrats! Nice does, I really like Jasmine


Jasmine is a beauty =3


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!! Jasmine is beautiful!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

I love Promise


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice.... :thumb:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks, guys! We love both of those does. And if neither of them has a little girl for us, we'd be happy to settle for some of Patti's other does ... Dalton's Way is just amazing all around.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The does are due early February, and according to Patti (the breeder) they are HUGE! Thinking pink for my mancha girl! :dance:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

YAY!!!! I'm excited for you! I always thought having La Manchas would be so awesome! I had one over for a month to be bred to my buck for mini-manchas fell head over heels. Can't see the photos though...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll re-post the pics  I'll be getting a doeling (hopefully) out of one of these girls.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hmmm... I don't know which I like more!!! Probably the tan one, and this is kinda superficial of an opinion when all other factors matter more...but because I like her cute face.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The face got me too. She's my first choice XD


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm having trouble waiting, guys, help me out here :laugh:

I feel like I'm dying waiting for this girl. I've been waiting for 7 months, GAH.


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

I know I will be waiting for my lamancha for a little while also.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oooh, where did you reserve from?? When is she due?


----------

